# Sight vs Blind casting for Reds



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

Don't get me wrong when the conditions are right I love to sight fish. That being said, conditions aren't always right. Muddy water and overcast days are pretty common in south Ms where I fish. Also couple that with muddy bottoms that easily stir up in the wind and that doesn't make for optimal conditions most of the time. It also probably worth noting that I'm no veteran at spotting fish in the marsh. Sure if they are pushing a wake, tailing or any other obvious sign then I'm right on them. But picking them out in a huge grass flat where they are barely moving is still a developing skill for me. Which leads me to my next question.
How many of you guys blind cast for redfish? I blind cast for panfish, trout, bass and every other species. So why not Redfish? I just never see it come up. Maybe I'm ignorant for casting a 7wt at them all day. But I have had some great days doing it!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Throwing fly can certainly put us at a disadvantage in tough conditions.

But then no one picks up the fly rod without being a little bit of masochist, eh?

I blind cast gurglers for snook around here on the edges, but every time I've slipped and started blind casting for redfish I've found myself with my fly way out in the wrong direction from the next redfish I see and could have made a shot on. So I stopped doing it.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

This is how it usually turns in to a blind casting session for me. Say I get on the water and its just too low of visibility one way or the other(sun, water,temp). If I start using conventional tackle and there is a real good bite going on I will switch over to blind casting. My best day to date was 14 fish on the fly and 4 or 5 of them I sighted. It just so happened I found a small semi clear pond and spotted them. But when that happened I stopped blind casting in that pond and picked right back up afterwards.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I’ll usually stake out and wait in bad conditions. Find a super skinny creek that you know reds will be in. Beat the reds to the spot and wait for them to come in with the tide. Even in windy conditions it’s hard to miss a slot red pushing wake in 8” of water


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

I have thought about doing more sitting and waiting. More times than not we won't even have tidal movements where I fish. If we do they will be around 6". But more than anything I could wait it out in the morning waiting on the flat to warm up and catch them going in. Looks like so far I'm all alone in my blind casting efforts!


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

I'm not sure if you are speaking of just fly fishing, you mention conventional also. I am no fly guy, yet, but I can speak to the conventional method. As far as redfish go when I can't see them due to water conditions or feeding conditions, I would say I move to more of a pattern style of fishing. In other words, when given conditions present this pattern typically works. No different than fishing for bedding bass in the spring that we can see, or catching largemouth suspended off of secondary points earlier in the year.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

BudT said:


> I'm not sure if you are speaking of just fly fishing, you mention conventional also. I am no fly guy, yet, but I can speak to the conventional method. As far as redfish go when I can't see them due to water conditions or feeding conditions, I would say I move to more of a pattern style of fishing. In other words, when given conditions present this pattern typically works. No different than fishing for bedding bass in the spring that we can see, or catching largemouth suspended off of secondary points earlier in the year.


I'm mostly talking about fly fishing. If it's not a good day to see fish but I'm picking up lots of fish on my conventional tackle (baitcaster/spinning) then I will switch over to a fly rod sometimes. That is if the presentation I am using on my conventional tackle can translate over to my fly rod. Thanks for responding.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

All the time. Conventional tackle & fly.
If you’re not casting, you might as well be trolling


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

State fish rob said:


> All the time. Conventional tackle & fly.
> If you’re not casting, you might as well be trolling


MY MAN!! Also if it wasn't for blind casting I would rarely get in any casting practice. I'm am a mediocre caster at best but I am far better than when I began. I went from a 3wt to a 7wt, boy was it a different animal!


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

hard to beat a hulu hoop in the yard for target practice. Its alittle quieter than the other target practice that goes on around here.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

For the past few years, due to hurricanes and excessive rain, water where I fish here on the Nature Coast has been pretty murky. As a result, sight fishing has been more of a fantasy than a fact. Blind casting at spots where Reds are known to feed works best for me, but I'd certainly prefer to sight fish.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

State fish rob said:


> hard to beat a hulu hoop in the yard for target practice. Its alittle quieter than the other target practice that goes on around here.


I have done that many times. Especially when I have a new rod or line.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

sjrobin said:


> Blind casting with a fly rod vs conventional nod goes to conventional. More efficient, more fish caught, and put the lure in the fish zone of the water column and keep it there longer in any wind speed or direction and at any depth. Plus more than one angler can cast from a skiff or boat with conventional. Ten times more casts made with conventional gear. If you have to get your groove on with the fly rod blind casting, wading is the best way. From a poling skiff, there is very little enjoyment for the skiff pusher watching the angler blind cast all day. Good luck finding some one to do that.


I was never really comparing the two. I'm sure conventional tackle will outperform a fly outfit 90% of the time when it comes to blind casting. I was mostly wondering how many people blind cast. Plus I mostly fish alone on a casting platform using a Terrova.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

Vertigo said:


> For the past few years, due to hurricanes and excessive rain, water where I fish here on the Nature Coast has been pretty murky. As a result, sight fishing has been more of a fantasy than a fact. Blind casting at spots where Reds are known to feed works best for me, but I'd certainly prefer to sight fish.


That's pretty much what has happened here. It's not that sight fishing conditions don't exist, just rare. I still like to fly fish so I do the same as you. Hit the good spots and move on. I've had some real fun days doing so. Even caught some nice flounders and specks.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

In the interior of the 'Glades blind casting is almost as effective as sight-fishing if you know where to fish (and when...). In short, with all the heavy mangrove jungle shorelines the places we blind fish are downed trees, places where big trees lean out over the water, points, creek and river mouths -very much in prospecting mode whenever we're "beating the bushes" as a few locals call it... When conditions are right I'm the first one to run to places that are shallow enough and protected enough to allow sight-fishing -but that's just not always possible in a day on the water. The great part is that the same places hold snook, snapper, big speckled trout - and a few surprises each day. I've found more than one really great laid up big tarpon spot while we were blind casting a shoreline (you see this mud boil about ten to fifteen feet across just about where you positioned your skiff so that an angler can work a shoreline spot... and that's where that first big tarpon was...).

One of the reasons we fish a lot of big (relatively...) clousers with wire weedguards is that we're tossing them into downed trees or other tangles while blind casting... Here's our most successful pattern for that kind of work - it's done up on a Mustad 34007 size 2/0 hook - and you can see that it's about three inches long (and no, it's not what we use sightfishing unless a target of opportunity presents itself while we're blind casting...








It's called the Whitewater clouser -and it's deadly effective for "beating the bushes"... note the relatively large beadchain eyes. We don't want it to sink as quickly as flies with the standard lead eyes... but I do want it to push some water when stripped along...

By the way, it took years before we started using that pattern - before we used lots of different bugs with mixed success - but fishing a fly without some kind of weedguard really handicaps an angler since you need your fly to make actual contact with downed branches and other places that reds, snook - and so many other fish in the 'glades hang out in or around...

I always make a point of asking my anglers to allow the fly to sit still for a few seconds whenever it lands next to structure (unless there's weed or moss or algae it might pick up....) to give nearby fish a moment to come look for whatever just landed nearby... Some of the strikes we get just hook themselves - they hit so hard. I prefer a 9wt rod for the big clousers and an 8wt when we're sight-fishing (and of course using a bit smaller pattern..).

Hope this helps - there's just nothing like the 'glades....


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

Cej2525 said:


> I have thought about doing more sitting and waiting. More times than not we won't even have tidal movements where I fish. If we do they will be around 6". But more than anything I could wait it out in the morning waiting on the flat to warm up and catch them going in. Looks like so far I'm all alone in my blind casting efforts!


Nope. Never caught a fish sight casting. When I see them, they appear to be totally concentrating on the job at hand and ignore whatever I offer. I am sorry. You might say I've caught two sight fishing. I sighted them as they came out of the water after my gold spoon.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

lemaymiami said:


> In the interior of the 'Glades blind casting is almost as effective as sight-fishing if you know where to fish (and when...). In short, with all the heavy mangrove jungle shorelines the places we blind fish are downed trees, places where big trees lean out over the water, points, creek and river mouths -very much in prospecting mode whenever we're "beating the bushes" as a few locals call it... When conditions are right I'm the first one to run to places that are shallow enough and protected enough to allow sight-fishing -but that's just not always possible in a day on the water. The great part is that the same places hold snook, snapper, big speckled trout - and a few surprises each day. I've found more than one really great laid up big tarpon spot while we were blind casting a shoreline (you see this mud boil about ten to fifteen feet across just about where you positioned your skiff so that an angler can work a shoreline spot... and that's where that first big tarpon was...).
> 
> One of the reasons we fish a lot of big (relatively...) clousers with wire weedguards is that we're tossing them into downed trees or other tangles while blind casting... Here's our most successful pattern for that kind of work - it's done up on a Mustad 34007 size 2/0 hook - and you can see that it's about three inches long (and no, it's not what we use sightfishing unless a target of opportunity presents itself while we're blind casting...
> 
> ...


lemaymiami thanks for responding. I've read more of your posts than I can count on here. I do pretty good with a Redfish Crack or a popper/dropper using a double barrel popper and a clouser. Unless I know it's open water I second the weed guard. I use a thin titanium wire called Knot2Kinky. It seems to work great on my smaller flies. Most of my flies are #2. I use either 34007 or 930's. I have also had some decent success on a #4 crab pattern I knocked off the Contraband Crab by Drew Chicone. I will have to tie up some bigger clousers with weed gaurds like you suggested and give them a try.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I have guys on the skiff all the time who will spend way too much time blind casting and then of course they miss a shot. I suggest to my friends that they only blind cast under two scenarios.
1. A known hot spot where fish hang out but rarely show themselves such as along a ledge at a deep drop off.
2. On a spot such as a point with current coming off it.

Other than that I think its much smarter to keep at the ready just in case you have a shot. And a good friend of mine who is visiting this week has said. If I can't see the fish and gotta blind cast then I might as well use conventional tackle as it gives me a way better chance to hook up.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

Good stuff "_You might say I've caught two sight fishing. I sighted them as they came out of the water after my gold spoon._"


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

ifsteve said:


> I have guys on the skiff all the time who will spend way too much time blind casting and then of course they miss a shot. I suggest to my friends that they only blind cast under two scenarios.
> 1. A known hot spot where fish hang out but rarely show themselves such as along a ledge at a deep drop off.
> 2. On a spot such as a point with current coming off it.
> 
> Other than that I think its much smarter to keep at the ready just in case you have a shot. And a good friend of mine who is visiting this week has said. If I can't see the fish and gotta blind cast then I might as well use conventional tackle as it gives me a way better chance to hook up.


To each their own. Maybe I'm over energetic but I like them on my fly rod how ever I can get it. Well short of a putting a spinning reel on it!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Cej2525 said:


> To each their own. Maybe I'm over energetic but I like them on my fly rod how ever I can get it. Well short of a putting a spinning reel on it!


Absolutely. The question becomes do you catch more blind casting or fewer because you aren't ready when the shot comes?


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

ifsteve said:


> Absolutely. The question becomes do you catch more blind casting or fewer because you aren't ready when the shot comes?


You know the areas I fish. We have had lots of high water. I have found some clean water at random this year but not much. But to answer your question, far more blind casting. I would say almost 3 to 1. Sure there has been a few times where I missed a shot with line out. But instead of searching for 4 hours and catching 3 fish to sight cast to. I would much rather catch 6 and miss 2 I wasn't ready for. Sight fishing is awesome but Gautier is no clear water fishery by far. Plus it's a 4hr round trip for me so I get it how I can most of the time. All together Last year I caught around a 15-20 fish on the fly I spotted. I also just started catching redfish about a year ago. But I caught a lot more casting where I knew fish hang out. I guess we all get our kicks differently.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Cej2525 said:


> You know the areas I fish. We have had lots of high water. I have found some clean water at random this year but not much. But to answer your question, far more blind casting. I would say almost 3 to 1. Sure there has been a few times where I missed a shot with line out. But instead of searching for 4 hours and catching 3 fish to sight cast to. I would much rather catch 6 and miss 2 I wasn't ready for. Sight fishing is awesome but Gautier is no clear water fishery by far. Plus it's a 4hr round trip for me so I get it how I can most of the time. All together Last year I caught around a 15-20 fish on the fly I spotted. I also just started catching redfish about a year ago. *But I caught a lot more casting where I knew fish hang out.* I guess we all get our kicks differently.


I don't think we are disagreeing much at all. The key here is knowing where fish hang out and that is much easier to understand than looking for the big girls.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

if you're casting at structure where your experience tells you fish are likely to be (points, holes, creek intersections, mullet schools, etc), its not blind casting, its prospecting. sometimes its all you've got if the surface is rippled or its heavily overcast or deeper water. if you're just throwin around hoping for the best it's blind casting.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

ifsteve said:


> I don't think we are disagreeing much at all. The key here is knowing where fish hang out and that is much easier to understand than looking for the big girls.


Absolutely, chasing the bulls seems like a completely different game. I would wait for my shot in that case unless it was obvious where they were. I'm hoping this little skiff I got will allow me to have more sight fishing opportunities. I have a hand full of nice ponds in my spots but my trolling motor won't cut it.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

devrep said:


> if you're casting at structure where your experience tells you fish are likely to be (points, holes, creek intersections, mullet schools, etc), its not blind casting, its prospecting. sometimes its all you've got if the surface is rippled or its heavily overcast or deeper water. if you're just throwin around hoping for the best it's blind casting.


Then prospecting it is! I don't beat the banks out of every inch. Like you said the points and pockets in the banks give up the most fish in my area. Of course current breaks, pot holes and narrow chutes are all in there as well but honestly points with any kind of depth (1ft or more) is top shelf. So there are plenty of times between areas where I'm fly in hand. But I'm not going to pass up a fishing spot that looks like it should be in a painting either.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I’m just a lone wolf , beating the bushes No worries w folks on board very often. They see me better than i see them for sure. I like lemaymiami’s approach beating the bushes is productive if you know which ones to shake.We all have a go to “honey hole”.Good fishing


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

Where I guide in Tampa Bay my clients hook up far more Reds blind casting into the cuts that I know fish are laid up in than sight fishing. 

I do try to give clients a dose of both methods on trips that are more than 4 hours but only with them knowing the odds. My clients that specifically book sight fishing know the game and the odds. The days they get skunked do not bother them. Even with highly experienced fly anglers, when we do connect in the skinny water it means that a lot of things have happened perfectly whether intentionally or with some luck involved. 

On most days however I can get my guest a few Reds blind casting and when conditions are good we can run the numbers up a bit. The key is targeting water where they can't see you and getting the fly down and in their face. 

On the other hand I do have very good success sight fishing Snook with my guests. In the areas where I fish you can get far closer to Snook that are sunning on the flats. If you can land the fly anywhere near these predators they will start looking for what they heard while a red is more likely to bolt. Recently the sight fishing for both has been pretty good.

When I personally sight fish or have one of my sight fish only clients on the skiff we do not blind cast at all. Blind casting the flat is sending a message that you are there and you will never be ready for the shot if your attention is on casting. 

This is also the way that I Dry Fly fish my clients for Trout on the Delaware River. If you are fishing the water you are keeping the potential rising fish down.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

Ken T said:


> Where I guide in Tampa Bay my clients hook up far more Reds blind casting into the cuts that I know fish are laid up in than sight fishing.
> 
> I do try to give clients a dose of both methods on trips that are more than 4 hours but only with them knowing the odds. My clients that specifically book sight fishing know the game and the odds. The days they get skunked do not bother them. Even with highly experienced fly anglers, when we do connect in the skinny water it means that a lot of things have happened perfectly whether intentionally or with some luck involved.
> 
> ...


Seems like we are on the same page. Sight fish when possible but if not go where you know they are and try to hook up. I'm sure there are some fly fishing elites in here that won't cast on a fish they cant see. But I'll just keep banging away in this muddy trailer park!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I've caught waaay more reds blind casting in areas where I think they may hold, vs sight casting to them. At least 5 to 1 or maybe more.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

Backwater said:


> I've caught waaay more reds blind casting in areas where I think they may hold, vs sight casting to them. At least 5 to 1 or maybe more.


Backwater, thanks for the reply. Also thanks for all of the content you've contributed to this site. I've read a lot of it and we are of like mind. It's good to know that I'm not the only one doing it. Most videos and reports have to do with sight fishing. That's only 25% of what I do with a long rod.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Hitting the Georgia coast where the water is as clear as a Yoo-hoo on a good day, you learn to blind cast. Almost a bass style of fishing. Going down the shorelines of the marshes and Dredge a clouser or any mudminnow/shrimp style fly with a good sink rate at any openings coming out of the grass and or points, creek mouths, any oyster bars on points. It really pays off to just ease around during low tide and make mental marks or a notebook of where structure is so when it has 3-5ft of chocolate milk over it, you know where to cast. It can be frustrating some days, but it has also paid off very well.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

Rick hambric said:


> Hitting the Georgia coast where the water is as clear as a Yoo-hoo on a good day, you learn to blind cast. Almost a bass style of fishing. Going down the shorelines of the marshes and Dredge a clouser or any mudminnow/shrimp style fly with a good sink rate at any openings coming out of the grass and or points, creek mouths, any oyster bars on points. It really pays off to just ease around during low tide and make mental marks or a notebook of where structure is so when it has 3-5ft of chocolate milk over it, you know where to cast. It can be frustrating some days, but it has also paid off very well.


One of the things you mention stuck out. Mental notes on low tides. I've said in other posts I'm only about a year to 18 months in to inshore fishing. At first it was overwhelming the shear amount of water. Finally I chose a specific area (3ish sq miles) and started studying it or learning it. That's when things changed for me. Now I know where fish hold on most given conditions. I am just no starting to expand further out. But I still make sure they are there from time to time!


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

since my memory isn't what it used to be, I cheat sometimes and on my "research days" ill mark things on my google maps on my phone. no matter what you do in life, you get out of it what you put in it. no one can expect to show up to a new area and catch fish with no homework consistently. except capt lemay or maybe backwater.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

Rick hambric said:


> since my memory isn't what it used to be, I cheat sometimes and on my "research days" ill mark things on my google maps on my phone. no matter what you do in life, you get out of it what you put in it. no one can expect to show up to a new area and catch fish with no homework consistently. except capt lemay or maybe backwater.





Rick hambric said:


> since my memory isn't what it used to be, I cheat sometimes and on my "research days" ill mark things on my google maps on my phone. no matter what you do in life, you get out of it what you put in it. no one can expect to show up to a new area and catch fish with no homework consistently. except capt lemay or maybe backwater.


You are exactly right. People ask me all the time what my secret is. I tell them I put in the work.


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

I have found that homework of an area is far less important than learning every bit of information possible about the species that you are targeting. I have been guiding for over 2 decades and can say with certainty that a freshwater trout behaves like a trout no matter where you are. I have guided in 8 different states and although the scenery changes the fish do not. The same can be said about Redfish and Snook which I also have extensive time on the water chasing. While some subtle changes are present in different regions the needs of these fish don't change nor does their behavior. The biggest factor that changes fish behavior is human pressure.

Overall when searching new areas it is far easier to exclude 90% or more of the water and focus on the cherry spots. With every game fish species there are certain land, vegetation and hydrology features that always hold fish regardless of the location. The best spots always have protection from predators, proper temperature, steady food supply, feeding and resting locations in close proximity, etc.

Once you identify a few of these prime spots in a new area an hour on google earth will reveal every similar spot in the area.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

Ken T, I could see where that holds true. For me just starting out I think it helped to learn an area that way I could begin to see the different types of hot pots. But you are right. The same spots translate right over to different locations.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Cej2525 said:


> Don't get me wrong when the conditions are right I love to sight fish. That being said, conditions aren't always right. Muddy water and overcast days


This is a great time to get the beer consumption time in.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

I use to do the "Celebration beer" when I would catch one on my fly rod. When I had my first few good days on the fly I decided to revisit that.........


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

I blind cast a fly as much if not more than I sight cast. I usually only do it where I know reds tend to hang out. I rarely search new areas with a fly rod unless vis is good. The reality of my area is that it lends itself to sight casting only a short window each day at best.


----------



## Andrew Jones (Mar 22, 2016)

I will blind cast for reds all day if conditions won't allow for site casting where i go. I always post up at a cut or mouth of a drain and go for it. Sometimes, I drift. Blind casting will make a better site caster. I have heard a couple of reputable guides say the same thing. I seldom ever pick up conventional gear. You will not tire so much if you are casting with minimal false casts and not trying to break any distance records.


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

We may be fishing some of the same waters. I sometimes wander west across the border and fish the Grand Bay Preserve. There's a place there that tends to stay clear(ish) when the rest of the water in that area looks like chocolate milk. The sight fishing there can be difficult because the water gets to clear. But even when it does get stained you can fish it like you would with conventional tackle and still score.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

YnR said:


> I blind cast a fly as much if not more than I sight cast. I usually only do it where I know reds tend to hang out. I rarely search new areas with a fly rod unless vis is good. The reality of my area is that it lends itself to sight casting only a short window each day at best.


Now that you mention it I do much of the same. I search new ares with conventional tackle with the end game in mind of hooking up on a fly. The main thing where I fish is influence by the Pascagoula river.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

Andrew Jones said:


> I will blind cast for reds all day if conditions won't allow for site casting where i go. I always post up at a cut or mouth of a drain and go for it. Sometimes, I drift. Blind casting will make a better site caster. I have heard a couple of reputable guides say the same thing. I seldom ever pick up conventional gear. You will not tire so much if you are casting with minimal false casts and not trying to break any distance records.


 I know it's made me better at casting for sure. I cast a comfortable distance. I use SA Grand slam and I usually try to get a 60 to 70 ft cast and work it back until the head just starts getting back in the rod. Then I either cast again or move on.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

brianBFD said:


> We may be fishing some of the same waters. I sometimes wander west across the border and fish the Grand Bay Preserve. There's a place there that tends to stay clear(ish) when the rest of the water in that area looks like chocolate milk. The sight fishing there can be difficult because the water gets to clear. But even when it does get stained you can fish it like you would with conventional tackle and still score.


The only thing further east that I've been in is Bayou Cumbest. Good looking water over that way. That may be another area I start to frequent. It's all about a 4hr round trip for me either way. I have a good friend that Lives in Saraland. We have put the hurt on some Specks in the Fowl River. I've also hooked a few Jacks cruising in and out of the mouth of the river.


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

Send me a PM if you want to try some of the water on the border, I'll meet you at the ramp. I only know the few places I've been, but there's plenty to explore. I've only been there a couple of times, but plan to make another trip in the near future.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

brianBFD said:


> Send me a PM if you want to try some of the water on the border, I'll meet you at the ramp. I only know the few places I've been, but there's plenty to explore. I've only been there a couple of times, but plan to make another trip in the near future.


We'll have to try and make it happen. I've spent a few hours of my life looking at Google earth over that way. Some of it looks fantastic.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I have a very hard time seeing anything on most days. Seems like the winds pickup every weekend after having perfect weather during the work week. Never fails.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I have a very hard time seeing anything on most days. Seems like the winds pickup every weekend after having perfect weather during the work week. Never fails.


I only fish weekdays and believe me they still exist!


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

Vertigo said:


> For the past few years, due to hurricanes and excessive rain, water where I fish here on the Nature Coast has been pretty murky. As a result, sight fishing has been more of a fantasy than a fact. Blind casting at spots where Reds are known to feed works best for me, but I'd certainly prefer to sight fish.


What Vertigo said. It’s a real bonus when I’m able see fish, even with a raised platform on the bow of my boat. Once in awhile I can cast to tailing redfish, or observe wakes of reds or large snook and cast to where I think they’re headed.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

ifsteve said:


> Absolutely. The question becomes do you catch more blind casting or fewer because you aren't ready when the shot comes?



This has been my experience. I rarely blind cast. Every now and then when the day seems really crappy and I'm not seeing fish, I will blind cast a little or blindly cast to a shrimp or other bait skipping on the top of the water instead of waiting to see the fish and make a good presentation. 

I have blown a lot of shots by either not being ready ( I've got 40 ft of line out at 11:00 and a fish pops up 15 ft from the boat at 9:00. I can't strip the line in quick enough and present to the fish before he spooks from the boat) or by spooking the fish with the line from blindly casting and being slightly off target and lining the fish or casting at its tail.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

100% sight fishing here.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

Seems like a pretty split crowd......


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

Not everyone has clear water all the time. I have to fish when I can and can't always wait for ideal conditions. I just make the best of whatever the current conditions are.
However, our entire delta just flooded again after these last rounds of rain.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

This last time in I stayed at Indian point in Gautier for 3 days. It was a mud bowl. We still caught plenty of fish but the bite was slow. It was all about super slow presentations and giving them time to find your lure.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I literally never have crystal clear water. If I only sight fished I'd basically leave the rod at home. You can tell the dudes who know their stuff in my region. If they're catching plenty on the fly rod, it's because they know exactly where the fish are and they can blind cast to them. To be honest, my opinion is its a hell of a lot harder when you can't just pole a flat and LOOK for fish. I know that's going to piss off a lot of guys but when there's miles of water you can't see down into the game totally changes. It's more of a trial and error game when you can't see them. You have to put in serious time to know where the fish are, and sometimes they're there and they just flat out won't eat and you don't know it because you can't SEE them reject a bait!


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

Cej2525 said:


> This last time in I stayed at Indian point in Gautier for 3 days. It was a mud bowl. We still caught plenty of fish but the bite was slow. It was all about super slow presentations and giving them time to find your lure.


That's when it's time to go to a low gear ration baitcaster and throw a large in-line spinner bait with a large blade and a soft plastic trailer like a Boca Chica flex mullet. Lots of profile and vibration.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

I see valid arguments on both sides. I see where people can get excited about both of them. But I also think it will be quite a while before I'm a sight only type of fly angler. It's my opinion that blind casting can be just as difficult regardless of how it goes over with other anglers.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

brianBFD said:


> That's when it's time to go to a low gear ration baitcaster and throw a large in-line spinner bait with a large blade and a soft plastic trailer like a Boca Chica flex mullet. Lots of profile and vibration.


Bass assassin Sea shad on a belly weighted worm hook SLOWLY dragged on the bottom. Worked like a champ and boated a ton of fish.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

I don’t blind cast for reds as I’ve found it a waste of time but I’m retired so I can fish all the good weather days in the marsh/ barrier islands. I do blind cast for other fish, namely red snapper on a wreck or rig , jacks under birds, Spanish under birds, speckled trout under the lights, and bass. I f I’m redfishing, I turn around and come home if it’s muddy or I go fish for something else. There is some site fishing along the western part of Alabama/ eastern part of Mississippi but I’ve found it just isn’t worth it for reds if it isn’t clear.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

I'm not one to say never very much. But I do think it will be a long time before I get to a sight fish only mind set. Right now it's a good use of mine! As you said about other species, maybe I need to be a bit more flexible in my targets.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Names Joe, and I blind cast.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Cej2525 said:


> I'm not one to say never very much. But I do think it will be a long time before I get to a sight fish only mind set. Right now it's a good use of mine! As you said about other species, maybe I need to be a bit more flexible in my targets.


You are in the right area for it. It can clear up from grand bay all the way to Venice. Just depends on the weather but if it’s not clear you can hit gas rigs for snapper, cruise for jacks ans Spanish or hit the lights for trout. It’s all fun.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

Megalops said:


> Names Joe, and I blind cast.


This one made me chuckle! Had that Alcoholics anonymous vibe. Guess we should all get a coin...


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

KimmerIII said:


> You are in the right area for it. It can clear up from grand bay all the way to Venice. Just depends on the weather but if it’s not clear you can hit gas rigs for snapper, cruise for jacks ans Spanish or hit the lights for trout. It’s all fun.


I have done some sight fishing and it is absolutely the pinnacle of fly fishing in my opinion. It's a 4hr round trip drive just to get to saltwater so I take it how I can get it. I am using a Alweld 1756 center console so my offshore adventures are limited to the best of conditions. But I plan on expanding my horizons.


----------

